# Office 365 >  >  Power Automate Flow

## toddp2

Hi

Can anyone help me out with this error message, its from a flow im trying to set up and I think its linked to planner and sending outbound email but honestly not sure, the flow runs until the point its menat to add to planner and send the recipient an email

The 'inputs.parameters' of workflow operation 'Send_an_email_(V2)_2' of type 'OpenApiConnection' is not valid. Error details: Input parameter 'emailMessage/To' is required to be of type 'String/email'. The runtime value '"anonymous"' to be converted doesn't have the expected format 'string/email'.

any help is appreciated

toddp

----------

